# Difference Between Unitas 6497 & 6498



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

As the title says - what's the difference between them?

My newly delivered Steinhart is clearly marked on the case as being a Unitas 6497

however is has more than a passing resemblance to the 6498 in my RLT17 and the modified 6498 in my Stowa MO.

but there are obvious differences to the Unitas 6497 in the new Flieger Original? (I realise Jorg has worked on this a bit)

Am I being dense? Is perhaps a question of size?


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I thought the 6497 had the seconds at 9 o'clock, and the 6498 at 6 o'clock, other than that they're pretty much the same?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's correct Dave it's just the position of the seconds dial


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I knew it would be something simple - and it did occur to me that might be the answer as I took this quick pic of my Unitas family...










of course Stowa's new FO doesn't have a sub-dial, but a centre seconds...










Stowa's pic.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The 6497 & 98 are my favourite movements


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Stowa FO is just superb! I really regret not putting my name down for one now. I have asked a question over on WUS about the centre seconds, I am assuming Stowa have modified the movements themselves from the standard 6497 layout, I will report back when I find out .... unless someone on here has the answer


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> The Stowa FO is just superb! I really regret not putting my name down for one now. I have asked a question over on WUS about the centre seconds, I am assuming Stowa have modified the movements themselves from the standard 6497 layout, I will report back when I find out .... unless someone on here has the answer


Stowa got a specilised Swiss firm to make the alterations to the movement ... good work IMO


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > The Stowa FO is just superb! I really regret not putting my name down for one now. I have asked a question over on WUS about the centre seconds, I am assuming Stowa have modified the movements themselves from the standard 6497 layout, I will report back when I find out .... unless someone on here has the answer
> ...


I wonder who would have done that? Soprod? Dubois-Depraz?


----------

